# How do you paint cement board in a bathroom



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

I installed cement board all the way to the ceiling. Now I'm realizing I am not going to tile all the way up in the entire bathroom.

In the areas where I'm installing a shower I'll tile all the way up. But outside of that I was thinking about going 72" up the wall with tile. 

That leaves me painting cement board. How do you do that? I've read you need special primers. 

Thanks for the help.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Mud and tape it to a flat finish, then paint it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Durock has a really rough surface, so you will need to float the surface as well as taping the joints.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I agree, a thin coat of joint compound, sand [remove dust] prime and paint. I've never heard of a special primer being needed for cement board ..... unless maybe they are talking about a filling type primer to somewhat level out the pores - j/c is better.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

I'd take it down and replace with drywall.


----------

